# Problem with country winslow ps40



## terrys17 (Jan 17, 2011)

No hot blows from the stove on the lowest settings (1 or 2) Higher settings work fine. The dealer suggests cleaning the tubes behind the fire box more thoroughly. (I do this monthly with a vacuum -he suggests also using a brush or some tool to scrape the buildup) Has anyone else seen an issue like this?
terry


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2011)

The ash and crud that builds up on the heat exchanger is an excellent insulator.  If your stove has an exchanger tube scrapper you should operate it according the the manuals instructions.

Also the volume of air pushed out of the exchanger by the convection fan is a lot lower at the low firing rates, if your stove has a bypass that allows the fan to run on high all of the time it will extract more heat at the lower firing rates.   It "ain't" going to be hot but you will get more heat out of the stove and also move more of the warm air around.


----------



## Winslow2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd start with the heat exchanger.  Pull the rod in the center of the front to brush the ash from the top of the exchanger.  Secondly, I would get the vacuum out and use a brush of the end of the hose to scrub off the exchanger tubes inside the firebox.  Mine got pretty dirty after 5-6 weeks of use. 

I would also clean out the clean-out box on your vent pipe.  Give the pipe a few good whacks to shake any loose stuff off of the pipe.  Of course this is A LOT easier on the PS40 versus the PI40 since you don't have to pull the whole thing out.

If that doesn't work, check your pellets in the burnpot.  Are they still glowing hot on 1 and 2?  I don't get much flame on 1 or 2 but I do have lots of glowing hot pellets!


----------



## Winslow2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

PDF versions of the manuals are here: 

http://www.lennoxhearthproducts.com/products/stoves/winslow/


----------



## EZsteve (Jan 17, 2011)

Also what type of pellet do you use? If you use a pellet that is not known for heat output it will need to be a higher setting. I have this problem my self with bad pellets and have to keep it on 3 to get any decent heat.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 18, 2011)

Winslow2010 said:
			
		

> PDF versions of the manuals are here:
> 
> http://www.lennoxhearthproducts.com/products/stoves/winslow/



 winslow ps/ pi40 owners, feel free to pm me for a copy of the Repair manual

include model, and your email


----------



## terrys17 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use new england pellets


----------

